# Kaufberatung Digicam zwischen 100 und 200 Euro



## Marius Heil (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

meine Eltern sind am verzweifeln was sie mir zu Weihnachten schenken könnten und da meine alte Digitalkamera (QV-4000) etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und die Batterien eine nach der anderen aufisst wäre das eine gute Idee.
Fragt sich nur, welche.
Eigentlich hätte ich ja gerne was richtung DSLR, ich gehe jedoch stark davon aus, dass mir das meist zu viel zum rumtragen ist, deshalb sollte es doch eine kleine kompakte Kamera sein. Sehr toll wäre es wenn sie viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat, AEB und solche Dinge sollte sie können. Am besten frei wählbare Belichtungszeit und nicht diese schrecklichen Presets. 
Wisst ihr da was in annehmbarer Preisklasse? Kann von ganz billig bis auch etwas teurer reichen, dann würde ich mich nach gebrauchten Modellen auf ebay mal umschauen.

Marius


----------



## Frezl (8. Dezember 2009)

Hey Marius!

Schwieriges Thema, das du da ansprichst  Eigentlich gibts zur Zeit auf dem Hosentaschenkamera-Markt nichts, was ich reinen Herzens empfehlen könnte. Das Problem sind v.a. die viel zu vielen Megapixel, die viele - eigentlich gute Kameras - wieder runterziehen.

Ich hab mich nach viel Hin und Her für die Casio Exilim EX-H10 entschieden. Die hat ein klasse Objektiv mit 24mm Weitwinkel ohne nennenswerte Verzerrungen und mit 240mm gutem Tele --> 10x Zoom. Das ganze in schön kompakter Bauform und mit einem Akku, der tatsächlich für bis zu 1000 Bilder (und 500 davon mit Blitz!) reicht. Für mich ist sie aus diesen Gründen und wegen geringem Gewicht und Bauform die ideale Reisekamera.

Allerdings hat sie auch ein paar Nachteile: Wie alle teureren Kameras hat sie einen 12MP-Sensor, der bei dunklen Motiven ordentlich rauscht. Die Rauschungertrückung arbeitet meiner Meinung nach aber sehr gut, was das wieder einigermaßen kompensiert. Manche sagen, er bügelt die Details weg, aber wer so weit reinzoomt ins fertige Bild, wird bei jeder Kompaktkamera ein Haar in der Suppe finden. Viel schlimmer ist dann aber die relativ lange Belichtungszeit, die trotz sehr gutem Bildstabilisator bisweilen verwischte Bilder liefert. Relativ zu dem, was meine alte KB-Kamera geleistet hat, ist das aber immernoch top - die hat in dunklen Räumen nämlich garnix zu stande gebracht.

Für Casio typisch sind die Motivprogramme, die du ablehnst. Ich finde aber, dass Casio das gut gelöst hat. Neben zahlreichen - und leider auch überflüssigen - Motivprogrammen kann man nämlich beliebig viele Anwenderszenen registrieren. Da ist es dann bis zu einem gewissen Grad möglich, eigene Einstellungen zu machen und v.a. kann man die eigenen Presets schnell wieder abrufen. So viel wie bei einer DSLR geht natürlich nicht.

Tja, ich weiß nicht, ob dir das jetzt weiterhilft. Wie gesagt, ist das ein schwieriges Thema. Auf jeden Fall wirst du nicht alle deine Wünsche umsetzten könne, so ging es mir auch. Ich hab deshalb bei den Einstellmöglichkeiten zurückgesteckt, weil das für mich eher nice to have ist... Und ich kann mich über die Kamera bis jetzt nicht beklagen 

Ach ja: Der Preis ist bei Amazon z.Zt. 199,- €

Grüße und viel Erfolg bei der Suche!
Frezl


----------



## Sprint (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi Marius,

bevor du dir über eine Kamera Gedanken machst, solltest du dir darüber klar werden, was für Fotos du machen willst. Wenn es dir nur um Urlaubsschnappschüsse oder Partybilder geht, bist du mit praktisch jeder Kamera gut bedient. Wenn du aber auch mal ein Bild komponieren willst, wirst du mit den Kompaktknipsen nicht weit kommen. 
Wie Frenzl auch schon geschrieben hast, ist eines der größten Probleme der Megapixel Wahn, also quasi die Schw...länge der Kamera. Je kleiner der Sensor ist, um so stärker ist das Rauschen. Zusammen mit Brennweite und Blende wird auch die Schärfentiefe beeinflußt. Also ein Objekt freistellen indem der Hintergrund sehr unscharf gehalten wird, ist mit den kleinen praktisch unmöglich. Außerdem produzieren die kompakten die roten Augen praktisch serienmäßig, da der Blitz ganz nah beim Objektiv sitzt. Ein Blitzschuh für einen externen Blitz ist nur bei den "hochwertigen" vorhanden. 
Du siehst schon, das Thema ist sehr vielschichtig. Wenn du auch nur ein bißchen über die Schnappschüsse, die man sich ein- oder zweimal ansieht und dann nie wieder, hinaus willst, solltest du in eine Spiegelreflex investieren. Da ist es auch durchaus möglich, mit einer älteren gebrauchten einzusteigen, da du die Objektive ja später auch noch gebrauchen kannst. Canon 300D oder Pentax *ist sollten auch schon einigermaßen günstig zu bekommen sein. Ich würde auch einfach mal mit einem echten Fotofachhändler sprechen. Da kannst du auch mal was ausprobieren und vielleicht hat der ja auch gebrauchte Kameras rumliegen. Abgesehen davon, daß damit auch der lokale Einzelhandel gefördert wird, wissen die auch, wovon sie reden. Meistens jedenfalls und definitiv immer mehr als die Verkäufer in den Elektromärkten.


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin Marius,



Marius Heil hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich hätte ich ja gerne was richtung DSLR, ich gehe jedoch stark davon aus, dass mir das meist zu viel zum rumtragen ist, deshalb sollte es doch eine kleine kompakte Kamera sein. Sehr toll wäre es wenn sie viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat, AEB und solche Dinge sollte sie können. Am besten frei wählbare Belichtungszeit und nicht diese schrecklichen Presets.
> 
> Wisst ihr da was in annehmbarer Preisklasse?



hmm, die Kamera soll also möglichst viel können, aber kaum mehr als 100 EUR kosten 
Klingt ein bisschen so, als ob Du einen Mercedes zum Preis eines VW Polos suchst 

Schau mal hier in die CHIP-Bestenliste, die ich zur allgemeinen Orientierung eigentlich ganz gut finde :
http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Digitalkameras--index/index/id/546/

Dort sind auch einzelne Tests verlinkt!

Und wie meine Vorgänger schon schrieben: werde Dir drüber klar, wofür Du die Kamera suchst. Für 10 Urlaubsschnappschüsse pro Jahr reichen i. d. R. auch schon die 'einfachen' 5 MP-Kameras in Mobiltelefonen. Wenn Du wirklich kreativer werden möchtest (mit AEB meinst Du ja sicher Belichtungsreihen, oder ?), dann solltest Du besser etwas mehr Geld anlegen .... zumal die Kameras in dem von dir angestrebten Preissegment derartiges wohl kaum bieten.

Ich persönlich bin CANON-Fans (aktuell habe ich mir die neue G11 zugelegt) und kann die unterschiedlichen Ixus- oder PowerShot-Kameras empfehlen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Marius Heil (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke erstmal für eure Tipps. Eine Spiegelreflex suche ich eher nicht, da die doch etwas untransportabel sind, ich bin schon auf der Suche nach etwas flachem.
Die Exilim EX-H10 hab ich auch schon gefunden, die gefällt mir auch sehr gut, gerade den 10x Zoom finde ich genial für die Baugröße.
@Frezl: Hast du eventuell irgendwo einen Schnappschuss rumliegen den du mir in voller auflösung hochladen könntest? Würde mich mal interessieren wie die Qualität so ist.
Preislich ist erstmal nicht ganz so wichtig, ich werd mir dann mühe geben so billig wie möglich dranzukommen ;-)
Die Roten augen sind nciht das Problem, das wird dann halt am PC korregiert. Mit AEB meinte ich Belichtungsreihen, finde das ein ganz nettes Feature, das meine alte Kamera auch konnte.
Also zusammenfassend suche ich eine kleine Kamera mit guter Bildqualität, die einige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet (toll wäre natürlich wenn man die nicht über 20 untermenüs suchen muss)

Die Chip Liste stöber ich grad durch, danke für den Link, die ist übersichtlicher als die PC-Welt Liste.

Viele Grüße,
Marius

Kurzer Zwischenstand:
Ich habe gerade Gefallen an dieser Kamera hier gefallen gefunden:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Canon-PowerShot-SX200-IS-Digitalkamera-Test_37180771.html
Pluspunkte sind: 12x Zoom, kompakt, gute Bildqualität, Blende etc kann frei gewählt werden (wie es ausschaut auch relativ einfach,d a es einige Regler gibt), Ein Makromodus der sehr gut fokusiert.
Nachteilig finde ich den ausklappenden Blitz (wobei der dadurch weiter vom Objektiv weg ist, keine Ahnung ob die Entfernung bereits was nützt ;-)) Auf den Optischen Zoom in Videos kann ich auch verzeichten, wenn ich was filmen will nehm ich dazu meist eh keine Digicam.
---
Ich fahr jetzt mal in den Mediamarkt nebenan und schau ob die die canon da haben, gerade in Verbidnung hiermit: http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK eröffnen sich da interessante Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Marius Heil (8. Dezember 2009)

So, bin aus dem Mediamarkt zurück und habe Empfehlungen für folgende beiden Kameras bekommen:
Canon SX200 IS
Fujifilm Finepix F70 EXR
Wer von euch hat Erfahrung mit einer der beiden Kameras und kann was dazu sagen?
Haben beide ihre vor und Nachteile, wobei ich den größten Nachteil der F70 finde, dass sie nicht wirklich dolle aussieht, alles Plastik und die Menüführung nicht sonderlich schön. Dafür ist sie definitiv kompakter und ein klein wenig preiswerter.
Alternativen werden immer noch akzeptiert 

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (8. Dezember 2009)

Nimm bitte auch RAW in die Entscheidungsliste auf.

Andere Kamera mit sehr guter Qualität, aber einer festen Linse : Sigma DP1 ~ 330Eur
http://www.blognotiz.de/archives/2009/02/15/sigma-dp-1-meine-erfahrung/
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sigmadp1/

Passt aber nicht wirklich zu Dir, denn die DP1 ist eine Kamera für die, die schon eine DSLR haben und noch etwas Kleines mit guter Bildqualität haben wollen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (8. Dezember 2009)

Nach RAW hab ich auch ein wenig geschaut, da sieht es bei der Canon mit CHDK ziemlich gut aus. Was mich derzeit noch etwas verwundert sind die andauernd wechselnden Meinungen. Bin momentan ein wenig am durchstöbern von Beispielbilder der
SX200 von Canon
EX-H10 von Casio (keine manuelle Einstellungen)
LUMIX DMC-TZ7 von Panasonic (soll wohl ganz nette Bilder machen)
Die Sigma passt wirklich nicht so ganz


----------



## chmee (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich stell mal meine Kriterien für ne Kompakte dar, vielleicht ist Dir das i'wie behilflich.

1. Muss kein MPixel-Wunder sein, mehr als 4MP, jedenfalls keine 10MP oder mehr
2. Rauschverhalten bei hoher ISO-Einstellung (wenn das Bild bei ISO400 Schrott ist, Nein Danke)
3. manueller Eingriff in ISO, Verschlußzeit, Blende.
4. manuell Fokussieren unerheblich, womit auch? mit nem Steuerkreuz?
5. Autofokus-Fähigkeiten unter schlechten Lichtbedingungen..
6. RAW ganz wichtig - leider nur selten Original dabei (zB chdk)
7. Auslöseverzögerung, alles unter 0,5sek. ist "ok".
8. rückseitiges Display mind. 2,5"..
9. keine Zoomwunder, wer braucht weichgespülte 600mm, lieber nach unten mehr Weitwinkel, jedenfalls weit unter 30mm.

Also wäre das 

bei Canon zB die SX200 oder SX10 IS (chdk), 
bei Nikon die P6000, 
bei Panasonic die TZ6 oder TZ7 (kein RAW), 

dann wirds schon bedrohlich ungenügend 

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (10. Dezember 2009)

Die Nikon Coolpix ist mir schon wieder etwas zu groß, ich bin momenta dabei bei allen großen Herstellern umherzusuchen, meine Liste sieht bisher so aus:


> Canon
> SX200
> SX110, SX120
> 
> ...


Bei den meisten Kameras ist halt das Problem, dass sie typische Point & Shoot Kameras sind, manuell ist da meist nicht viel auszurichten. Das ist auch nur eine Liste von Kameras die in die Nähe kommen, die sind nicht alle richtig toll, die Rico zB haben mein er Meinung nach eine ziemlich miserable bildqualität.


----------



## Frezl (10. Dezember 2009)

Den Empfehlungen von MediaMarkt würd ich net trauen. Die empfehlen das Produkt mit der größsten Gewinnspanne  Hab ich bei der Suche nach der Kamera und vor längerem nach nem mp3-Player schon erlebt...

RAW ist ne nette Sache, aber ich halts nicht für soo wichtig. Denkt mal an das Analog-Zeitalter zurück: Wer von euch hat da seine Bilder selbst entwickelt? Warn nich so viele, wa? Wer wird sich also die Mühe machen, alle seine Digi-Bilder von hand zu "entwickeln"? Manchmal vermiss ich RAW an meiner Kamera, aber wenn ich denk, wie oft das ist, dann ists doch ein verschwindend geringer Anteil an den gemachten Bildern...

Sodele, hier die gewünschten Schnappschüsse. Hab versucht, die Fähigkeiten von Weitwinkel und Zoom zu zeigen.


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich dagegen fotografiere fast nur noch mit RAW, WEIL ich den Kontrastumfang haben möchte. Ich mags nicht mehr missen.
(und ich habe auch in der Dunkelkammer gestanden.. )

mfg chmee


----------



## Frezl (12. Dezember 2009)

Zu TZ-7 vs. EX-H10 kann ich noch was sagen, weil die bei mir auch zur Auswahl standen:

Die TZ-7 macht für meinen Geschmack zu rauschige Bilder, die EX-H10 hat bessere Algorithmen zur Unterdrückung. Manche sagen, die bügelt alles glatt. Ich find, sie geht nen guten Mittelweg.

Die EX-H10 ist unglaublich schnell, was den Autofokus betrifft. Egal in welcher Zoomeinstellung, sie hat den Fokus in Bruchteilen einer Sekunde. Bei der TZ-7 muss man, v.a. im hohen Zoombereich, schon mal ne Sekunde oder zwei warten und kann gemütlich dabei zuschauen, wie sie mehrmals über den Fokuspunkt hinausgeht und dann wieder rückwärts sucht. Allerdings muss man sich bei der EX-H10 dran gewöhnen, wirklich erst halb runterzudrücken, bis scharfgestellt ist. Drückt mann den Auslöser sofort durch, macht sie ein Bild mit den letzten Fokus-Einstellungen, was bisweilen ganz hilfreich bei Schnappschüssen ist, oft aber auch zu unscharfen Bildern führt. Aber: Bei nem Schnappschuss bin ich froh um jede 1/100 Sekunde. Wenn ich genug Zeit zum Fokusieren hab, kann ich ja nach dem ersten zu eiligen Bild immer noch ein besseres machen.

Und was mich bei der EX-H10 überzeugt hat ist die geniale Akkuleistung und die noch hosentaschentaugliche Bauform, die die TZ-7 definitiv nicht hat.

Grüße, Frezl


----------



## Marius Heil (14. Dezember 2009)

Die TZ7 wird es wahrscheinlich eher nciht werden, weil die schon ein wenig auf HD Filmchen und so ausgelegt ist, das bruach ich nicht unbedingt. DIe BIlder haben mich auch nicht überzeugt.
Derzeit denke ich, dass ich ne Canon nehme, finde die von der Bildqualität eigentlich relativ gut (SX200, SX120) Die 120er ist leider schon wieder etwas größer, die SX200 ist auch nicht unbedingt die kleinste. Werd die nächsten Tage nochmal im Mediamakrt vorbeischauen und die SX200 mit der F70EXR und der Casio H10 vergleichen. Die letzteren haben den Vorteil, dass sie etwas kleiner sind.

Danke für eure Meinungen und die Beispielfotos, der Zoom ist echt genial  Da freu ich mich schon drauf und auf die Makrofähigkeit.


----------

